# Mein Teich



## Bene Benassi (21. März 2015)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

zurzeit besitze ich einen 800 Liter Teich, diesen ich wegen Nachwuchs versetzen und vergrößern möchte.

Zurzeit bin ich noch in der Planung, habe aber schon folgende Daten zusammen:

Der Teich wird auf Basis eines Hochteich´s errichtet. 

Der Rand wird mit 30 cm oberhalb der Erdoberfläche gemauert.

Die Tiefe wird sich auf insgesamt 1,20 m belaufen.

Der rechteckige Teich ist momentan auf 2,95 m * 1,60 m abgesteckt.

Wenn Wir mit einer durchschnittlichen Tiefe von 0,85 m ausgehen, werde ca. 4000 L erwartet.

Die Planung zur Technik ist wie folgt:

Der Bodenablauf führt zu einem Pumpensumpf (Schwerkraftprinzip) . Die Pumpe speist den UV- Filter und das Wasser fließt im geschlossen Kreis zurück. 

Wie viel Liter Wasser muss die Pumpe bei 4m³ Volumen umwälzen können?

Was haltet Ihr von dieser Idee, sind 4m3 Wasser für 8 Goldfische (12cm) ausreichend?

Wie steht´s zu der Technik?

Es wäre hilfreich wenn Ihr eventuell Bilder von ähnlichen Schemas posten könntet.

Grüße
Bene


----------



## Bene Benassi (21. März 2015)

upp


----------



## S.Reiner (22. März 2015)

Hallo
 rechteckige Teich ??? Na ja warum nicht rund


----------



## troll20 (22. März 2015)

Hallo Benne,
ich versuch mal was rauszulesen.


Bene Benassi schrieb:


> Die Pumpe speist den UV- Filter


Gibt es nähere Angaben, dann könnte man:


Bene Benassi schrieb:


> Wie viel Liter Wasser muss die Pumpe bei 4m³ Volumen umwälzen können?


etwas besser beantworten.Das gleich gilt für die höhe in der sich der Auslauf über Wasserspiegel befindet.


Bene Benassi schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von dieser Idee, sind 4m3 Wasser für 8 Goldfische (12cm) ausreichend?


Das werden dann bestimmt bald mehr, sofern die weiteren Bedingungen passen.
Für die Optimierung des Schmutzaustrags haben sich runde Teiche und gezielte Kreisströmung als am besten geeignet, gezeigt.
Bei rechteckigen Teichen sollte man zumindest die Ecke entschärfen.
Wie sieht es mit einem Skimmer aus? Wie ist die Besonnung bzw Beschattung vom Teich. Kommt viel Laub, Staub usw in den Teich ?
Da es ein Hochteich werden soll, wird er wohl weniger Naturnah sein, wie sieht es mit geplanter Bepflanzung aus?
Mit z.B. Paint könntest du evtl. eine Zeichnung machen und diese dann hier einstellen, dann könnte man dir evtl. besser helfen.


Bene Benassi schrieb:


> Es wäre hilfreich wenn Ihr eventuell Bilder von ähnlichen Schemas posten könntet.


Wenn du die Suche benutzt findest du recht schnell passende Bilder, ein bissel Arbeit deinerseits ist da schon gefordert.

LG René


----------



## Bene Benassi (30. März 2015)

Hallo,

Wir haben Fortschritte gemacht und sind kräftig am  graben ...

Der Rand 3,60*1.80 ist betoniert das man einen soliden Untergrund für die 11,5er Steine hat. An den Ecken werden Stellen für die Bepflanzung eingehalten.

Der Teich führt dann auf der gleichen Höhe der Terasse entlang...

Siehe Bilder ...


----------



## Bene Benassi (30. März 2015)

So die Steine sind heute angekommen und die 5 m³ Erde ausgehoben.

Morgen wird gemauert und der Bodenablauf einbetoniert.

An der Ecke des Dachkannels, wird die Technik untergebracht.

Meine Idee ist ein 200 Liter Industriefass (blau) mit einem Schichtfilter der von unten nach oben gespeißt wird. Oberhalb des Filters sitzt dann eine Pumpe.

Was haltet Ihr von der:

Oase AquaMax Eco Classic 2500 Pumpe


Wie fahrt ihr ab Bodenablauf zum Filter, PVC HT-Rohr oder 2" Schlauch?

Die nächste Frage ist die Wahl der Folie. Ich habe ein Angebot für die PVC Folie mit einer Stärke von 0,8 für 3.99/m2 bekommen?

Grüße Bene


----------



## Bene Benassi (2. Apr. 2015)

Up


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2015)

Bene Benassi schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Angebot für die PVC Folie mit einer Stärke von 0,8 für 3.99/m2 bekommen?


Müsstes du günstiger bekommen. Habe die Tage bei E.Bay 1mm für 3,89 oder so gesehen ohne Versandkosten.


----------



## Bene Benassi (12. Apr. 2015)

So bin jetzt fast fertig, der Teich ist befüllt und die Goldfische fühlen sich meines Erachtens wohl.

Was man schön sehen kann, ist der Sauerstoffeintrag vom Wasserfall...

 Aber seht selbst 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCJEHV63VlQ&feature=youtu.be_


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Apr. 2015)

Witzige Bilder. Was für eine Kamera?


----------



## robinr (12. Apr. 2015)

wie viele Goldis hast du jetzt?


----------



## Bene Benassi (12. Apr. 2015)

Keine teuere GoPro sondern eine Qumox SJ4000 die für Ihr Preis sehr sehr gut ist !


----------



## Bene Benassi (12. Apr. 2015)

robinr schrieb:


> wie viele Goldis hast du jetzt?



Ca. 7 Große 10-12 cm und 11 kleine 2cm


----------



## Bene Benassi (30. Apr. 2015)

So, wie es kommen sollte habe ich einen zu hohen Nitrat und Silikat Wert im Teich. Das kann ich unserem gutem Trinkwasser verdanken. 

Wie bekomme ich das Silikat gebunden?

Mein Teich mit 6000 Liter Fassung wird mit einem von unten gespeisten 120 L Tonnenfilter mit einer gemischten Filterfläche von rund 4 m² gespeist, ist das ausreichend?

Nitrat wird ja, durch die Nitrifikation langsam abgebaut, aber das Silikat macht mir Sorgen... da das Wasser einen Grünstich bekommt. 

Grüße
Bene


----------



## jule (30. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Bene, ich war am Samstag hier im Zoohandel und habe mein Wasser testen lassen. An diesem Tag war ein Herr einer deutschen großen Firma für Aquaristik, Terraristik und Gartenteiche dort. Da wir den Teich zum Haus mitbekommen haben (ich bisher keine Ahnung davon habe), muss ich mich erst schlau machen und bin vieles mit ihm durchgagangen. Auch Probleme die noch gar nicht existieren. Es gab ein Produkt dass dich SilikatEx nennt. Ich habe keine Erfahrungen damit. Es ist bei Fischbesatz anzuwenden und könnte euch erstmal helfen.

Du hast nur Leitungswasser genommen zum Füllen? Wie sieht es bei dir mit Pflanzen aus? Dort wo die Fische schwimmen habe ich keine gesehen, oder? 

Liebe Grüße 

Jule


----------



## Bene Benassi (30. Apr. 2015)

Pflanzen kommen so langsam, sind die alten vom vorherigen Teich.

Ja würde mit Leitungswasser befüllt, das Regenwasser von dem Terrassendach wird auch eingeleitet...


----------



## Bene Benassi (30. Apr. 2015)

Hier noch mal Unterwasserbilder... Am Anfang war er so schön klar ...





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-FjSTgrDbk&feature=youtu.be_


Wie kann ich das OHNE Chemie und Mittelchen bekämpfen?

Grüße
Bene


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Apr. 2015)

Nix über das Knie brechen....Pflanzen wachsen lassen und abwarten.


----------



## troll20 (30. Apr. 2015)

Na den Grund für dein trübes Wasser sieht man doch auf dem Video, bzw sieht man nicht. Auf deiner Folie sind nur noch Reste des abgestorbenen Algenfilms, Der ist bestimmt über Winter kaputt gegangen oder wurde zu oft geputzt. Damit gab es genug Nährstoffe für die Schwebealgen. Solange die nicht raus gefiltert werden, wird es auch so bleiben.
Alternativ müssen höhere Pflanzen für die Schwebealgen Konkurrenz bilden, so das nicht mehr genug Nahrung für die Schwebealgen bleibt. Oftmals sterben auch viele Arten der Schwebealgen mit den steigenden Wassertemperaturen ab. Dann heißt es immer wieder den Dreck aus den Filter holen, damit gar nichts wieder in Lösung geht.

Also ganz entspannt zuschauen wie sich die Natur selbst behilft und immer wieder den Filter vom Schlamm befreien. Was ein guter Vorfilter alleine macht, aber der kostet halt.

LG René


----------



## Bene Benassi (2. Mai 2015)

Der Teich ist jetzt 4 Wochen alt. Die Pflanzen waren noch voller Erde die ich heute mal entfernt habe...

Wie bekomme ich den schlamm effizient raus? Absaugen`?

Grüße
Bene


----------

